

Tips for file host security? - zombio

I'm making a unique file host, and I want to allow ALL types of files. How would you do security for something like this? For example: What's the best way to prevent someone from uploading a malicious PHP file and executing it?
======
t0
Put the data inside each file in a database. You can then create a temporary
file for download.

